# Qualities



## goatgirl15 (Jan 30, 2008)

My mini-mancha doe is bred and hopefully she will have some good does. My question is, what makes a good mini-mancha, what are some qualities to look for?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not up on all the mini breeds but I know that the ears being small is a big part of the breeding program.

here is a link to the MDGA website with some good information
http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/



> Mini LaMancha -
> Mini LaManchas can carry more fleshing than the swiss breeds. They have a straight face and any color
> and combinations are allowed with frosted ears and nose permitted. Their distinctive ears are described
> as follows: Gopher ears have a maximum length of one inch with little or no cartilage. Elf ears have a
> ...


Found that information here: http://www.tmgronline.org/TMGR/BREEDSTANDARDS.html


----------

